# Veterans Day



## WaltL1 (Nov 11, 2022)

I know several of you guys are veterans so.... Thanks for your service!


----------



## bullethead (Nov 11, 2022)

And for yours also Walt.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 11, 2022)

Yes!! Thank you all!!! You’re very much appreciated!!!!


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 11, 2022)

Partial list of why our blood runs red, white, and blue: Father – James Thomas, US Army and Alabama National Guard, service in Korean War, more than 25 years service; Uncle – Clifton Hughes, Service during WWII US Army Air Corps; Uncle – A. O. Griggs, Alabama National Guard and career in US Army of more than 25 years, service in Korean War and his grandson Robbie, US Army - ; Uncle- O. Thomas Alabama National Guard and career in US Army over 25 years; Uncle – M. Key, Alabama National Guard and then also a career in the US Army of more than 25 years, service in Vietnam; Uncle - B. Turner, US Navy with service in WWII; Uncle – Wayne Thomas, career in the US Navy with service in Vietnam both off shore and “in country” as a River Rat gunner where he was wounded and awarded the Silver Star; Brother – Ricky Thomas; US Navy and Alabama National Guard of more than 18 years; Son – John Thomas; US Air Force for 8 years; Cousin – Tony Hughes; Alabama National Guard for 9 years, Scout trained, tried and true; Cousin – Edwin Turner; Alabama National Guard for 6 years; Myself – Greg Thomas; more that 26 years in Alabama National Guard and US Army, active duty during Desert Shield and Desert Storm with service in Saudi Arabia and Iraq awarded the Bronze Star; Cousin by marriage – Kevin Obrien career in US Army. Others –Great Uncle Griggs, US Army, killed during WWI and Great, Great Grand Father R.D. Griggs who saw service during the War Between the States and was wounded twice.



So many 2nd+ cousins that I can not list all of them, many who served during the generation of my Dad and Uncles in WWII, the Korean War and Vietnam but if you have the name of Strickland, Hughes, Turner, Griggs, Thomas, Ward and live in Southeast Alabama (Dale County) you and others likely need to be on this list or know someone who served.



So very important are the ones who stay at home to care for our families. So also many thanks to the family members that supported our service men and women while they were at home and abroad.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 11, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> I know several of you guys are veterans so.... Thanks for your service!


This thread is in the AAA forum? Theoretically there are no atheists in foxholes!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 11, 2022)

groundhawg said:


> Partial list of why our blood runs red, white, and blue: Father – James Thomas, US Army and Alabama National Guard, service in Korean War, more than 25 years service; Uncle – Clifton Hughes, Service during WWII US Army Air Corps; Uncle – A. O. Griggs, Alabama National Guard and career in US Army of more than 25 years, service in Korean War and his grandson Robbie, US Army - ; Uncle- O. Thomas Alabama National Guard and career in US Army over 25 years; Uncle – M. Key, Alabama National Guard and then also a career in the US Army of more than 25 years, service in Vietnam; Uncle - B. Turner, US Navy with service in WWII; Uncle – Wayne Thomas, career in the US Navy with service in Vietnam both off shore and “in country” as a River Rat gunner where he was wounded and awarded the Silver Star; Brother – Ricky Thomas; US Navy and Alabama National Guard of more than 18 years; Son – John Thomas; US Air Force for 8 years; Cousin – Tony Hughes; Alabama National Guard for 9 years, Scout trained, tried and true; Cousin – Edwin Turner; Alabama National Guard for 6 years; Myself – Greg Thomas; more that 26 years in Alabama National Guard and US Army, active duty during Desert Shield and Desert Storm with service in Saudi Arabia and Iraq awarded the Bronze Star; Cousin by marriage – Kevin Obrien career in US Army. Others –Great Uncle Griggs, US Army, killed during WWI and Great, Great Grand Father R.D. Griggs who saw service during the War Between the States and was wounded twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to live in Dale County when I was stationed at Fort Rucker.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 11, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> This thread is in the AAA forum? Theoretically there are no atheists in foxholes!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 11, 2022)

Good point! The whole concept of war is crazy no matter how you slice it.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 11, 2022)

I just had my "free meal" from Applebees - steak & broccoli & mashed potatoes!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 11, 2022)

A little treat for my fellow vets featuring the best aircraft I ever had the pleasure of loading bombs & bullets on back in the day.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 11, 2022)

God Bless Our Vets.
Thank you all for your service.


----------

